# Good Photo of a Doc's Goofy Jig/Teaser



## SnookMook

For all those interested, I finally got around to taking a high quality photograph of a Doc's Goofy Jig tied with an opposing teaser fly with a loop knot. 










This is how we rig them for pompano in the Tampa Bay area and Florida's Gulf Coast. I can't take credit for this, I learned how to do it and fish them successfully from my friend Aquaholic, otherwise known as Grand Master Lee, the pompano master of the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Where can you find the jig? what is the weight? Pretty sure sum'thin' would hit that rig here in VA.


----------



## SnookMook

NSearch--They make the jigs in many weights, but 3/8oz and 1/2oz is the most popular. Like most pompano jigs we bounce them along the bottom and the heavier weight is needed in the strong currents where we fish them around the bridge pilings in Tampa Bay.

There's two places that do mail order in the Bay Area and Sand Flea game me permission a while back to post. I'll put that up in separate post once we get the deletion thing figured out.


----------



## AL_N_VB

SnookMook said:


> NSearch--They make the jigs in many weights, but 3/8oz and 1/2oz is the most popular. Like most pompano jigs we bounce them along the bottom and the heavier weight is needed in the strong currents where we fish them around the bridge pilings in Tampa Bay.
> 
> There's two places that do mail order in the Bay Area and Sand Flea game me permission a while back to post. I'll put that up in separate post once we get the deletion thing figured out.


thanks...and hope I can help get to the bottom of the missing/lost posts...


----------



## eaglesfanguy

These things are wacky as all get out Al. But they catch EVERYTHING! From grouper to spanish macks, Pomps to sheepshead... Pinfish to flounder.....


----------



## solid7

I know that I am dredging up an old topic, but for good reason...

Those jigs are sold (today) with a ring connecting the teaser and the jig. The way they are rigged, it appears that the hooks do NOT oppose.

So, any advice on that? Do you still recommend rigging them as you have shown in the above picture?

Thank you.


----------



## Jolly Mon

*Doc's Goofy Jig--Order Online*

You can order Doc's Goofy Jigs here....good jig for pompano. Work well on Sanibel causeway bridge.

www.nativetackle.com

Info on Doc's goofy Jigs
www.docsgoofyjigs.com


----------



## solid7

Jolly Mon said:


> You can order Doc's Goofy Jigs here....good jig for pompano. Work well on Sanibel causeway bridge.
> 
> www.nativetackle.com
> 
> Info on Doc's goofy Jigs
> www.docsgoofyjigs.com



What does that have to do with my question???


----------



## AbuMike

solid7 said:


> What does that have to do with my question???


Nothing....He was adding the links to the jigs. Where I get mine they still come seperate and you tie um.


----------



## solid7

AbuMike said:


> Nothing....He was adding the links to the jigs. Where I get mine they still come seperate and you tie um.


I will be fishing mine in the surf - not likely to ever see bridges. Around here, most guys fish them like they are sold, (with ring, and hook gaps on both teaser and jig facing up) never having even seen them sold "separate". I am just wondering if you (question to everyone and anyone) have any experience with fishing them with the standard ring, and hook gaps running the same direction? Pros/cons of the two methods?

Thank you.


----------



## AbuMike

I have fished and caught from NC beaches Pomp, Mullet and Flounder on them. In all cases the fish was hooked on the teaser. That being said all mine were tied with the teaser tied 180deg to the weighted hook.


----------



## solid7

AbuMike said:


> I have fished and caught from NC beaches Pomp, Mullet and Flounder on them. In all cases the fish was hooked on the teaser. That being said all mine were tied with the teaser tied 180deg to the weighted hook.


You caught a mullet on one of these?

Just so I am clear on this - are we talking about mullet, as in baitfish?


----------



## AbuMike

solid7 said:


> You caught a mullet on one of these?
> 
> Just so I am clear on this - are we talking about mullet, as in baitfish?


No....Mullet as in Sea Mullet the eating kind....


----------



## solid7

abumike said:


> no....mullet as in sea mullet the eating kind....


You must be talking about whiting.


----------



## AbuMike

Yep, same thing


----------



## solid7

Do you jig your goofies in low surf conditions on light rods, or do you use weighted surf rigs?


----------



## snowy

Another jig very similar to the Doc' Goofy Jig is the Silly Willy Jig which is just slightly different in shape. You can get them from Captain Joe's.

http://www.captainjoefishing.com/categories.php?cat=5

I've not used a Doc's teaser to compare them myself but the Silly Willy teasers are supposed to be better.


----------



## AbuMike

snowy said:


> Another jig very similar to the Doc' Goofy Jig is the Silly Willy Jig which is just slightly different in shape. You can get them from Captain Joe's.
> 
> http://www.captainjoefishing.com/categories.php?cat=5
> 
> I've not used a Doc's teaser to compare them myself but the Silly Willy teasers are supposed to be better.


Actually these are what I have not Doc's and yes the teasers are very durable...


----------



## SnookMook

I would take them off the split ring and tie them with a loop knot. I tie them opposing for pompano. I also now often add a second teaser on a dropper loop about a 12-15 inches above the jig and teaser.


----------



## AbuMike

SnookMook said:


> I would take them off the split ring and tie them with a loop knot. I tie them opposing for pompano. I also now often add a second teaser on a dropper loop about a 12-15 inches above the jig and teaser.


very good idea...................


----------



## SnookMook

AbuMike said:


> very good idea...................


AbuMike--Indeed it is. I learned that technique from who we affectionately call Grandmaster Lee; the Asian pompano king down here in Tampa Bay. He's a good friend of mine and he targets pomps recreationally 85% of the time and even ties his own custom teasers. 

You'd be surprised how many fish hit on that extra teaser tied above the jig and teaser.


----------



## solid7

SnookMook said:


> AbuMike--Indeed it is. I learned that technique from who we affectionately call Grandmaster Lee; the Asian pompano king down here in Tampa Bay. He's a good friend of mine and he targets pomps recreationally 85% of the time and even ties his own custom teasers.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many fish hit on that extra teaser tied above the jig and teaser.


Doesn't that updside down teaser on the jig present a huge snag problem?

If that works well, what about tying teasers, and jigging like sabiki?


----------



## Fishwander

> solid7:
> Doesn't that updside down teaser on the jig present a huge snag problem?


That is why you fish them on sandy bottomed inshore , or near the clam/cocquina beds.
The jig pushes up a puff of sand when it lands ; the teaser gives the jig more attraction , color , and more action .



> solid7:
> If that works well, what about tying teasers, and jigging like sabiki?


I can't say that I ever heard of pompano hitting a sabiki rig, but I am sure it has happened.
A teaser tied on above the jig would attract many other predator species of fish. Tying on a teaser above a plug, or a jig is a common practice in the NJ/ New England area , and doubles your fish catching opportunity.

Fishwander


----------



## Charlie2

*C2 Rig*

My C2 Rig was patterned after the Doc's Goofy Jig using a swimming jig mold from Do-It Molds. I use a Digger Jig at the bottom. All three jigs are tied back-t-back with a bucktail teaser which I tie myself. I have caught as many as three Pompano on a single cast with it.

A two dropper rig with Goofy Jigs tied back-to-back with teasers will work.

A sabiki with bucktails will also work. Don't be afraid to try new things.

My latest creation shows more promise than either my original C2 Rig and Doc's Goofy Jig.

Before my recent confinement(in the hospital, not jail, I was slaying the Pompano and redfish with it.

When the weather gets better and I get better, I'll be back on the surf. I will tell everyone about my latest when I check it out some more(field testing) C2


----------

